# West Coast Jam #2



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Save the date, Saturday, October 14. Same venue Sound and Soul Studio, Squamish, BC.

Squamish is an hour north of Vancouver. It's a beautiful drive up the scenic Sea to Sky highway. Everyone is invited. Bring your instruments or use ours. All levels of players are welcome. More info as we get closer to the date.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice initiative!
Rock on guyz and gals!!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Bump to the top to remind everyone to save the date. West Coast Jam #2, October 14, Squamish, BC. Be there or be square!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Dang, I'd be there if I was on the west coast. Squamish is a cool town


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Scottone said:


> Dang, I'd be there if I was on the west coast. Squamish is a cool town


It's a beautiful drive from Vancouver. The highway is very good since the Olympic upgrades. Bit of a stretch from Toronto though.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Less than a month away!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Two weeks away. May be a visit by a local band Zombie Roof. Have a confirmed drummer this time. Should be fun.

Zombie Roof


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Busy week next week but hoping I can still work this in. Same place, same time (2-ish, I recall)? 

Be nice to see a few other left-coaster forumers there.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Busy week next week but hoping I can still work this in. Same place, same time (2-ish, I recall)?
> 
> Be nice to see a few other left-coaster forumers there.


Oct 14, Noon to six, same place. Hoping to have few more locals this time AND a few forum members


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

One week away!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wishing you guys a great jam out there. I have just started attending a few jams when i am not busy and find it a lot of fun. Meeting new signers and musicians is what its all about. Wish i was closer. Wonder if anyone in Ottawa would care to organise a jam once in a while so we can get together?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

If you're in the lower mainland it looks like a decent day for a drive to Squamish. Noon to six today open jam. All forum members invited.

Sound & Soul Studios 
208-39012 Discovery Way
Squamish, BC


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The jam went off without a hitch. A great time was had by all and we even made some decent music.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Sounds like a great time! More photos please!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

bigboki said:


> Sounds like a great time! More photos please!


Sorry we were too busy to take pictures.

You'll have to show up at the next one if you want more pictures


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> Sorry we were too busy to take pictures.
> 
> You'll have to show up at the next one if you want more pictures


Oh, to become official photo journalist of west cost jam!
if ever my dream of moving to Alberta comes true - I will definitely be up to driving to BC and participate both as photographer and player!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

bigboki said:


> Oh, to become official photo journalist of west cost jam!
> if ever my dream of moving to Alberta comes true - I will definitely be up to driving to BC and participate both as photographer and player!


It's at least an eleven hour drive from Calgary to Squamish, longer from Edmonton. It would be quicker to fly from Toronto.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> It's at least an eleven hour drive from Calgary to Squamish, longer from Edmonton. It would be quicker to fly from Toronto.


Quicker yes, more expensive as well 
Are you proposing interim solution - to move to BC perhaps?


----------

